# 2001 30 HP two stroke Yamaha outboard prop size?



## cutrunner

Probably a 13 pitch. Hard to say for sure.
nice looking hull by the way


----------



## jsanchez

Hey man its jose Sanchez my bro in law sold you the triumph. Anyway start with buying a tiny tach and then check the current pitch on your prop. Normally stamp on side or inside hub area


----------



## tomahawk

No help with the prop, but love the boat. Nice old school look.


----------



## sirvenjose

This is Jose's uncle.  My brother is one that used to have a Triumph boat.  

I purchased a used aluminum prop for $30.00 in the Florida Keys it's only a 10 pitch prop.  I will try it out and see how many RPMs I get out of it.

The boat is an old boat I found dumped on the side of the rode.  It had a pine tree growing out of it.  It's a work in progress, I will continue the wood work all the way around the outside and inside as rub rail.  I will also add another bench seat up front.  I need a few rod holders and spear gun holders.

Thanks
Jose Sirven


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I have a modified 25 hp Yamaha 2 cyl 2 stroke on a 350# skiff, have 3, 3 blade s/s props. All 3 run different speeds and rpms, the turbo hot shot 12" runs the best speed, lots of rpm. If you are interested I have a Solist 13" pitch s/s, nice shape for sale. If you get a tiny tach $60, then you can accurately tell what prop to buy. steve 601-590-2983


----------



## sirvenjose

Picked up a used aluminum 10 pitch prop, I also had to rebuild the bottom carburetor. I finally got the motor running right. I noticed that I have to raise the motor at least 1 inch and install a Permatrim to keep the nose down.

This is a video of the boat running today.
http://josesirven.blogspot.com/2014/07/running-boat-today.html


----------



## cutrunner

Judging by the wake your moving right along nicely.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Boat runs great with a 10" pitch, the wood trim looks wonderful. I did teak gunnels and rod racks under in my old Hoog 16. Good luck with the boat build.


----------



## sirvenjose

I raised the motor two days ago and it runs even better. With the engine tilted all the way down I was getting 5900 RPMs. What should I be getting? I could have hit 6000 RPMs if I would have kept it punched but I did not want to damage the motor.

Thanks
Jose Sirven


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

My 25 Yamaha 2 stoke modified runs 6400 rpm on the tiny tach with the Turbo Hot Shot 12" pitch @ 34 mph gps


----------



## sirvenjose

Shouldn't we be under 6000 RPM? What's should be our max RPM?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Go to Hydro Tec Site and call one of the tech's, as they did all of Yamaha Warranty Work with 2 stroke rebuilds. My personal motors, I have modified and wind em up. Use good oil and non ethanol gas, and service them. No issues up to 6000, with my Merc EFI 150 no issues either.....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Modified my Vance Jack Plate, added a 3" verticle extension. Readjusted jack plate 1" higher, will see if the Power Tech 12" can pick up RPM and Speed, as the blades are heavily cupped and raked. Give rpm and speed updates when tested soon.... :-/


----------

